
Boeing Says It’s Open to Changing the Name of Grounded 737 Max Jet - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-17/boeing-says-it-s-open-to-name-change-for-grounded-737-max-jet
======
salawat
This just in:

>A bunch of Concerned Travelers took to social media in a concentrated Public
Awareness campaign to ensure the public knew that Boeing's New Brand(TM) Still
a MAX 8, or MAX 9.

Sometimes, it's a better idea to not try to take the easy way out. It never
ceases to amaze me how businesses will look at a widget with a clear design
defect, and then just cosmetically tweak and rebrand it, assuming that will
make the problem go away.

I suppose that might work with something minor, but with something like what
Boeing has going on, they need to stop listening to the people they picked up
from McDonnell Douglas, (Echoes of the MD-11 and DC-10 anybody?) and just do
the right thing.

------
aurizon
Suggest you also add wings that flap...

